# World Book and Copyright Day = Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Βιβλίου και Πνευματικών Δικαιωμάτων



## nickel (Apr 23, 2012)

Επειδή σήμερα είναι και η Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Βιβλίου και Πνευματικών Δικαιωμάτων (World Book and Copyright Day) και ξέρουμε ότι από εδώ περνάνε και διάφοροι φύτουκλες του είδους _Bibliophilus omnivorus_, αντιγράφω από το in.gr την επιστολή-μήνυμα για τη χαρά της ανάγνωσης και την αγάπη για τα βιβλία που έγραψε για τα παιδιά η Σώτη Τριανταφύλλου μετά από πρόσκληση του ΕΚΕΒΙ. Δώστε το στα παιδιά σας, αφού το διαβάσετε κι εσείς.

«Αγαπητά παιδιά,

Σας γράφω αυτό το γράμμα για να σας πω δυο-τρία πραγματάκια που έμαθα και που με έκαναν εκστατικά ευτυχισμένη. Σήμερα είμαι πολύ μεγάλη σε ηλικία: να φανταστείτε ότι ήμουν δέκα χρονών τον περασμένο αιώνα! Λοιπόν ακούστε:

» Μερικοί άνθρωποι γίνονται ευτυχισμένοι κάνοντας εκδρομές και παίζοντας παιχνίδια, ενώ άλλοι χαίρονται με αγκαλίτσες και φιλάκια, με χορούς και με τραγούδια. Υπάρχουν αρκετοί που τους αρέσουν τα ωραία αντικείμενα. Όλα αυτά είναι σούπερ. Ωστόσο, αν πάρω παράδειγμα τον εαυτό μου, τίποτα δεν μου αρέσει περισσότερο από το να διαβάζω βιβλία. Όχι επειδή είμαι σπασίκλας και φύτουλας και όλ’ αυτά, αν και μπορείς να το πεις κι αυτό.

» Τα βιβλία είναι σαν ταξίδια και σαν παιχνίδια: διαβάζοντας πετάμε με μεγάλες φτερούγες σε τόπους μακρινούς, εξερευνάμε τις ζωές άλλων ανθρώπων, νιώθουμε αγαπούλες, συγκινήσεις· μέσα στις σελίδες βρίσκουμε εμπειρίες που μοιάζουν με τις δικές μας, ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, δεν μοιάζουν με τις δικές μας - είναι πιο καταπληκτικές! Θυμάμαι πως όταν διάβασα την ιστορία του Ροβινσώνα Κρούσου ένιωσα ανακούφιση: αν ναυαγούσα σε έρημο νησί, όχι μόνο θα επιζούσα αλλά θα περνούσα τέλεια.

»Τα βιβλία καθησύχασαν τους φόβους μου: κατάλαβα ότι η ζωή είναι μια περιπέτεια κι ότι ποτέ δεν θα βαδίσω μόνη – τα βιβλία θα με συνοδεύουν σαν ζωντανά πλάσματα, θα με παρηγορούν και θα χαϊδεύουν την ψυχή μου. Τώρα που σας γράφω, θυμάμαι ότι συχνά η ψυχή μου ήταν ταραγμένη: είχα ένα σωρό προβλήματα στο σχολείο και στο σπίτι· ένιωθα αγωνία και, μια νύχτα, νομίζω πως είδα φάντασμα.

»Όμως, θυμάμαι επίσης πως, όταν ήμουν παιδί σαν εσάς, η καλύτερη ώρα της μέρας ήταν όταν διάβαζα τα βιβλία που τότε ονομάζαμε 'εξωσχολικά'. Τα εξωσχολικά ήταν πιο αστεία και πιο συγκινητικά από τα σχολικά, πράγμα φυσικό εφόσον το βιβλίο της γραμματικής δεν είναι αστείο και συγκινητικό. Ωστόσο, αν είμαστε τυχεροί κι έχουμε συμπαθητικούς και γλυκούληδες δασκάλους, η γραμματική, η αριθμητική, η ιστορία, η φυσική είναι κι αυτές σχεδόν αριστούργημα.

» Επιστρέφω όμως στα μυθιστορήματα, στα διηγήματα, στους μύθους. Η χαρά της ανάγνωσης ήταν, κάπου κάπου, στενοχώρια. Τι παράξενο ε; Μερικές φορές, οι ιστορίες ήταν λυπητερές, στα παραμύθια οι ήρωες περνούσαν τα πάνδεινα: ένα κοριτσάκι που πουλούσε σπίρτα πάγωσε μέσα στο χιόνι, ένα αγοράκι χάθηκε στο άγριο δάσος... Παρότι έκλαιγα γοερά, ήμουν ευχαριστημένη: ένιωθα 'κάτι'. Θέλω να πω, δεν μπορούμε να χαμογελάμε διαρκώς: οι άνθρωποι γίνονται σοφότεροι νιώθοντας, κάπου κάπου, λύπη, οίκτο, αγανάκτηση. Κυρίως όμως, γίνονται εκστατικά ευτυχισμένοι: δοκιμάστε να ζήσετε τη ζωή του αναγνώστη και θα με θυμηθείτε».


Από τη σελίδα της UNESCO:

Translation is the first step towards the rapprochement of peoples, and is also a decentralizing experience, teaching diversity and dialogue. Translation is one of the driving principles of our creative diversity, which enriches each language through contact with all the others. 
Irina Bokova, Director General
Message for World Book and Copyright Day 2012


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2012)

Προσθήκη: Πριν παίξετε το βίντεο, διαβάστε το επόμενο μήνυμα για ένα ωραίο κουίζ.


...
The Booklovers - The Divine Comedy


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2012)

Ωραίο κουίζ:

Παρακολουθήστε το βιντεάκι πρώτα με τον ήχο απενεργοποιημένο και κάντε τεστ να δείτε πόσους συγγραφείς θα αναγνωρίσετε από τα πορτρέτα τους. Ακούστε το μετά με τον ήχο ενεργοποιημένο για να πάρετε τις απαντήσεις. Αν είναι πολλοί οι συγγραφείς που δεν βρήκατε, παίξτε το και μια τρίτη φορά με τον ήχο κατεβασμένο.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 24, 2012)

Η ατζέντα μου γράφει: «Ημέρα του Βιβλίου και της κατοχύρωσης». :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2012)

...




Showtime Beyond Promo﻿ and Feature Presentation Intro 2008


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2014)

Wouldn't the world be beautiful if libraries were more important than banks?


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2014)

Φωτογραφία: Δημήτρης Χαρισιάδης, 1951. Φωτογραφικά Αρχεία Μουσείου Μπενάκη​


----------

